# Platinum Jumps Most Since 2000 in London on Deficit Concern



## CanOz (21 November 2006)

Check this out:

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601012&sid=ae00hrgyPdBQ&refer=commodities

Any good speccy Plat stocks?


----------



## markrmau (21 November 2006)

have a look at slv. not quite so spec though


----------



## chops_a_must (21 November 2006)

Yeah, has anyone got a listing of platinum pure plays or mining stocks with something to do with platinum?


----------



## michael_selway (21 November 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Yeah, has anyone got a listing of platinum pure plays or mining stocks with something to do with platinum?




the main ones i know are PLA & AQP

thx

MS


----------



## chops_a_must (21 November 2006)

michael_selway said:
			
		

> the main ones i know are PLA & AQP
> 
> thx
> 
> MS



I thought there was another one in the $25 range. I could be wrong, or just confusing it with AQP.

Cheers anyway Mick.


----------



## x2rider (21 November 2006)

hi folks 

If they decide to offer them as a ETF then this should give it a big kick along . 
 As long as we keep buying Ipods and car keep getting greener then it will keep at it's current trend 

Cheers martin


----------



## wayneL (21 November 2006)

Futures trade on NYMEX


----------



## chops_a_must (22 November 2006)

Is there a better place for platinum charts than kitco out there? Links would be great. Cheers.


----------



## wayneL (22 November 2006)

chops_a_must said:
			
		

> Is there a better place for platinum charts than kitco out there? Links would be great. Cheers.




Here ya go chops:

http://new.quote.com/futures/adv_ch...i.bardensity=MEDIUM&chartUi.overlay=&x=50&y=8

This is the continuous futures chart. You can enter the individual contract too if you wish (not necessary if you just want to keep track)

delayed by 1 hour I think.


----------



## chops_a_must (22 November 2006)

Thanks mate.


----------



## Morgan (22 November 2006)

Zimplats (ZIM) 
Zimbabwe Platinum.
Off like a rocket yesterday. However only thinly traded. Not many sellers in depth queue


----------



## michael_selway (23 November 2006)

Morgan said:
			
		

> Zimplats (ZIM)
> Zimbabwe Platinum.
> Off like a rocket yesterday. However only thinly traded. Not many sellers in depth queue




How is it today?

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=a4ja1FMUwn0A&refer=home



> Platinum Falls Most in More Than 6 Years as Investors Doubt ETF
> 
> By Feiwen Rong and Danielle Rossingh
> 
> ...




thx

MS


----------



## Morgan (23 November 2006)

Yep, thinly traded stocks = big price swings = playing with fire :evilburn:


----------

